
Google is using AI to design chips that will accelerate AI - zeristor
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615419/google-ai-chip-design-reinforcement-learning/
======
zeristor
The IEEE article:

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/semiconductors/design/go...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/semiconductors/design/google-invents-ai-that-learns-a-key-part-of-chip-
design)

The Arxiv paper itself:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.08445](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.08445)

